# HELP: How to root Huawei u8825d / g330d



## tkrued (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello guys, i just bought a Huawei u8825d in China and i really need to root it, it doesn't have gapps including the play store, it has some chinese version of that, i would like to also have CWM on it for future use if roms for it are made. Thank you in advance.


----------



## matakucoklat (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe you can try superoneclick 

sent from htc evo 4g sprint supersonic with energy rom


----------



## tkrued (Aug 25, 2012)

matakucoklat said:


> Maybe you can try superoneclick
> 
> sent from htc evo 4g sprint supersonic with energy rom

Click to collapse



thanks, for the response. I can try it, but is it safe.


----------



## KingAmir (Aug 25, 2012)

tkrued said:


> thanks, for the response. I can try it, but is it safe.

Click to collapse



Yes it is safe when used properly. I can with many other users, confirm this. Any further problems. Feel free to PM me. :laugh: Here to help.


----------



## tkrued (Aug 26, 2012)

Deftone said:


> Yes it is safe when used properly. I can with many other users, confirm this. Any further problems. Feel free to PM me. :laugh: Here to help.

Click to collapse



thanks for that mate, i will  PM you, but for the Benefit of those who might be following the thread and run into the same issues, let me say i have tired SuperOneClick and it failed and also tried Unlock Root and it failed, so i searched the net for hours until i came across a Chinese site (had to translate it) and it says that the phone needs to be bootloader unlocked first, and the Huawei site can do that for you if you give them the required info like S/N and IMEI of the phone and so forth, and the process takes 3days so im waiting to see what happens,i will update accordingly, 

for now thats the only way i think i can get to root the phone, if there is any other way please let me know.


----------



## Myat Min (Aug 28, 2012)

tkrued said:


> thanks for that mate, i will  PM you, but for the Benefit of those who might be following the thread and run into the same issues, let me say i have tired SuperOneClick and it failed and also tried Unlock Root and it failed, so i searched the net for hours until i came across a Chinese site (had to translate it) and it says that the phone needs to be bootloader unlocked first, and the Huawei site can do that for you if you give them the required info like S/N and IMEI of the phone and so forth, and the process takes 3days so im waiting to see what happens,i will update accordingly,
> 
> for now thats the only way i think i can get to root the phone, if there is any other way please let me know.

Click to collapse



:good:

I have same issue. But, I haven't try yet @ boot loader unlocking site.
Thank for your information and I am still interesting on it. 
will waiting your update!


Cheerrrr


----------



## tkrued (Aug 28, 2012)

Myat Min said:


> :good:
> 
> I have same issue. But, I haven't try yet @ boot loader unlocking site.
> Thank for your information and I am still interesting on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



You are welcome mate, i have been reading on it from the Chinese site and it seems the unlocking of the bootloader is a must and at present only the Huawei site can help with that, and please note, the "global" part of the site doesn't have the phone but the chinese part of the site has the phone and the original updated firmware and kernel, if you ever need it. I am on day two of my wait, will keep you and all who are in the same boat, posted. 

Cheers


----------



## tkrued (Aug 30, 2012)

Found this blog, its a pitty i found it after i had gone through hell to find a way to unlock the bootloader, the method works flawlessly
http://xjarl.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-root-huawei-ascend-g330-u8825d.html
 and now for the rooting..


----------



## xjarl (Aug 31, 2012)

*Need to get password first*



tkrued said:


> Found this blog, its a pitty i found it after i had gone through hell to find a way to unlock the bootloader, the method works flawlessly
> http://xjarl.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-root-huawei-ascend-g330-u8825d.html
> and now for the rooting..

Click to collapse



Need to get password from HUAWEI first,  http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/servicePolicy.do?method=toApplyUnlock


----------



## Myat Min (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally, I got root access for Huawei 8825D. Somebody need help for that, i can support in detail.


Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## wrtease5865 (Sep 1, 2012)

anyone got the firmware link for the g330 and kernal please.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

anyone got the firmware and kernal link please


----------



## flahvioo (Sep 3, 2012)

Myat Min said:


> Finally, I got root access for Huawei 8825D. Somebody need help for that, i can support in detail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi, now is possible to install Google Play Store. I just want to know cause I brought a phone like yours from China.

Thanks


----------



## Myat Min (Sep 4, 2012)

flahvioo said:


> Hi, now is possible to install Google Play Store. I just want to know cause I brought a phone like yours from China.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



yes. it is possible to install google service application if u have proper root access.
If u need, i will help u. But, I have no Huawei device for the moment.

I will reply as soon as possible.


OK?

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




wrtease5865 said:


> anyone got the firmware link for the g330 and kernal please.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------
> 
> anyone got the firmware and kernal link please

Click to collapse



Hi

Why u need firmware for the g330? Is it just for the ROOT access?
If so, it will not need to find new firmware. It is possible to take root access in your current official ROM.
I will share if u need.


----------



## throne2011 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Could you please tell me how to root the u8825d,i have unlocked the phone,thanks*



Myat Min said:


> Finally, I got root access for Huawei 8825D. Somebody need help for that, i can support in detail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Could you please tell me how to root the u8825d,i have unlocked the phone,thanks


----------



## xjarl (Sep 5, 2012)

*Root accessories*



throne2011 said:


> Could you please tell me how to root the u8825d,i have unlocked the phone,thanks

Click to collapse



Make sure your phone unlocked and installed Recovery.   
1.Copy the attachment"Root-U8825D.zip" into your phone(internal SD or external SD)
2.Power off
3.Press V+ and Power button the same time, go into Recovery
4.Select the "root-u8825d.zip"  and install it.
5.Restart
You will find the Super user then.
Good luck


----------



## tkrued (Sep 8, 2012)

If you have unlocked your bootloader and need help with rooting and getting clock work mode, or still need help in unlocking the bootloader please feel free to pm me, and if you also need roms for this phone please pm me,I will be happy to help where I can. Wish you all the best.


----------



## throne2011 (Sep 8, 2012)

*thanks*



xjarl said:


> Make sure your phone unlocked and installed Recovery.
> 1.Copy the attachment"Root-U8825D.zip" into your phone(internal SD or external SD)
> 2.Power off
> 3.Press V+ and Power button the same time, go into Recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks!


----------



## Myat Min (Sep 17, 2012)

flahvioo said:


> Hi, now is possible to install Google Play Store. I just want to know cause I brought a phone like yours from China.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



is it rooted already??


----------



## flahvioo (Sep 17, 2012)

Myat Min said:


> is it rooted already??

Click to collapse



I don't receive the phone yet. But I already know how to root phone. When the phone arrives I'll let you know :laugh:


----------



## rohling_ (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

i just got one during a trip to china. I managed to unlock the bootloader (thanks to your information).

However, I can't get the Root-U8825D.zip installed. I get the following:

_...
E:signature verification failed
E: update fail and delete temp files
Formatting /cache
Installation aborted._

Anyone experienced and solved this? I tried loading the .zip from different sources, but same result each time?

Thanks!


----------



## tkrued (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello guys, i just bought a Huawei u8825d in China and i really need to root it, it doesn't have gapps including the play store, it has some chinese version of that, i would like to also have CWM on it for future use if roms for it are made. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Myat Min (Sep 25, 2012)

*U8825d root*



rohling_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just got one during a trip to china. I managed to unlock the bootloader (thanks to your information).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




here is another way to be root and I tested fine. It 100% worked.


*Unlocking Bootloader*
1) download the following file
h t t p s : / / w w w .dropbox.com/s/pfhdbykms3imxr4/G330D%20a%20key%20to%20unlock.rar

2) go to Settings>Application>Fast boot and "click off"

3) power off the phone (to make sure pull out the battery about 5 seconds after switch off)

4) enter to the fastboot mode by pressing (Volume Down + Power Button) about 15 seconds and connect cable to the computer

5) double click and open >> *G330D一键解锁.exe* file form unlock folder that you downloaded

6) type the unlock code that you got form Huawei official website and press 
if you didn't yet, here is Huawei official website to unlock bootloader (it is easy to follow in English version) >>> h t t p : / / w w w .huaweidevice.com/worldwide/servicePolicy.do?method=toApplyUnlock

7) it will automatically restart and your bootloader successfully unlocked 


*Install CWM*
1) download the following file -
h t t p s : / /  w w w.dropbox.com/s/61a0e0553cu7wwt/recovery6.0.1.2_AscendG330D.rar

2) power off and pull out battery about 5 second

3) enter to the fastboot mode by pressing Volume Down + Power Button about 15 seconds and connect cable to the computer 

4) run this *recovery6.0.1.2_AscendG330D.exe* file that you got from downloaded zip file.

5) there will be see in China Lungaue in cmd. Actually, I don't know what  but type 1 and press enter

6) enter again

7) it will be reboot automatically and successfully installed CWM

8) to go to the CWM recovery, press Volume Up + Power Button after power off



*ROOT*
1) download the following file
h t t p s : / / w w w .dropbox.com/s/2ytam587dakpdp9/Root%20Recovery.zip

2) copy the downloaded *"Root Recovery.zip"* file to the SD card 

3) go to recovery and Install zip from SD card

4) after reboot system, successfully rooted your phone.



This is translated form w w w. myanmarmobileapp .com


----------



## rohling_ (Sep 25, 2012)

Jep, that did it! Thanks! :good::good::good:


----------



## Dr. NAC (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## stanleycoe (Oct 19, 2012)

*i need help to unlock my huawei u8825d ascend g330d*

i am a novice when it comes to rooting of phones. I however saw a post explaining how the huawei ascend u888245d is rooted but i understood very little. I recenttly but huawei u8825d ascend g330d from a friend in china and i want to root it some i can communicate to the google play.  i will be glad  for any asistance.thnx


----------



## spammington (Oct 24, 2012)

Just joined to say thanks for this thread!

I'm doing a traineeship in China right now and picked up one of these because my previous phone broke. It seems quite good quality for the money.

Anybody know how long it takes to receive the activation from Huawei? I did mine this afternoon.


----------



## Myat Min (Oct 24, 2012)

spammington said:


> Just joined to say thanks for this thread!
> 
> I'm doing a traineeship in China right now and picked up one of these because my previous phone broke. It seems quite good quality for the money.
> 
> Anybody know how long it takes to receive the activation from Huawei? I did mine this afternoon.

Click to collapse




It will take 3 days. Sometime .. two days.


----------



## only1carra (Oct 25, 2012)

Myat Min said:


> Finally, I got root access for Huawei 8825D. Somebody need help for that, i can support in detail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse




Hi, it was interesting hearing about the way you ressolved your problem. I have today recieved my Huawei G330 after having a G300 before.
The phone arrived from China Unlocked and rooted with a recovery called GENO mod recovery installed.

Unfortunately the recovery was in Chinese and the ICS software had Chinese elements. SOO.......
I flashed the ICS software rom I was using on my G300, I thought it could handle the same software but seems not!

The phone will now not start up and wont go into recovery either. When it starts up it flashes onto a black screen for 4 seconds and then onto the white and red 3G WO screen for a secon, as if it is restarting every 4 seconds. When you try to access recovery now itjust freezes onto the Splash screen 

ANy ideas how I can fix this???? If I could at leat get back into the recovery that would be a start, ive tried installing CWM recovery with no joy, is there a specific CWM recovery for this model that I can try and if so do you have a link to a direct download.
Thanks


----------



## tkrued (Nov 2, 2012)

only1carra said:


> Hi, it was interesting hearing about the way you ressolved your problem. I have today recieved my Huawei G330 after having a G300 before.
> The phone arrived from China Unlocked and rooted with a recovery called GENO mod recovery installed.
> 
> Unfortunately the recovery was in Chinese and the ICS software had Chinese elements. SOO.......
> ...

Click to collapse



Truth be told, what you did was stupid, no offense. How could you try to flash a ROM for a totally different phone on another phone, that was the epitomy of FAIL and of HOW NOT TO DO IT. Moving on, When you plug in your Charger when the phone is Off, what happens, try that and see if it doesnt go into recovery mode, i had one that did that. Does it go it DFU mode, (volume down+power button) keeps displaying the 3g WO screen. If it does then you are in luck, you can still recover from your FAIL. you can then try the app from www.onekeyrom.com, if that fails PM and i give you other solutions, good luck.


----------



## proXi1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello,

i have a Problem. I've bought a Huawei Ascend G330 in Germany. The Modelnumber of the Phone is: U8825-1
If i try to unlock the Phone i get the Message that i insert a "Incorrect product information". What could i do? Has someone the same Problem?


----------



## pasquiNello (Nov 8, 2012)

proXi1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have a Problem. I've bought a Huawei Ascend G330 in Germany. The Modelnumber of the Phone is: U8825-1
> If i try to unlock the Phone i get the Message that i insert a "Incorrect product information". What could i do? Has someone the same Problem?

Click to collapse



Same problem here!
I've bought my G330 in Italy.


----------



## proXi1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've talked with the German Support. They are looking for a solution. I hope they find it...


----------



## pasquiNello (Nov 11, 2012)

proXi1 said:


> I've talked with the German Support. They are looking for a solution. I hope they find it...

Click to collapse



I tried to ask for the unlocking password using as a model u8950-1.
Now I'm waiting the mail with the unlock code and see if it works.
If you want to try here is the link


----------



## kkc153 (Nov 12, 2012)

*no internet*

Hi,
I rooted the phone and flashed Gapps. Everything works except no internet. Manually input the APN. No use. Used to have it before Gapps flash. Any help?


----------



## NewRoot1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Normally flashing GApps will take no effekt on the other parts from a ROM. There must be something else you've done. Which tool was in use for flashing? Have you already CWM installed?


----------



## kkc153 (Nov 14, 2012)

*rooting*

Thank you NewRoot1 for the reply. I went to the network shop and they gave me a new setting for APN. That’s it. Back to normal again. Now that the phone is behaving I can share the experience. I got the phone from Taobao online store. The phone came unlocked and unrooted as I asked. The shop also got rid of Chinese stock apps. All I was missing was google apps, particularly google play. 
I found this.
But the root access was gone when I was deleting more stock apps.
So I started from the beginning and installed the recovery again with “recovery6.0.1.2_AscendG330D.exe” from here.
I downloaded the exe file to PC. Then I installed Java and android SDK to the PC. Download and run the “Handset WinDriver.exe” on the PC from here.
Switch the phone to fastboot mode (vol DOWN and power buttons). The phone would freeze at wo logo. Connect the phone to PC.
Then I double-click the “recovery6.0.1.2_AscendG330D.exe” file on PC, follow the instruction (just press any key on the first screen and same on the second screen), and get recovery. Disconnect the phone from PC.
Then place “Root Recovery.zip” in the SD card. Put the card in the phone and boot the phone to recovery mode (vol UP and power buttons).
Choose update from SD and pick the recovery zip and flash. Reboot and get root.
Repeat the procedure this time with the gapps in the SD card. Get google Play.


----------



## dama054 (Nov 29, 2012)

*u8825d unlock*



Myat Min said:


> Finally, I got root access for Huawei 8825D. Somebody need help for that, i can support in detail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



hi having the same issues as you just requested unlock code from huawei but not sure what programs i need to unlock phone can you let me have the links and did you use superoneclick to root phone


----------



## yinminerica (Dec 12, 2012)

nice................


----------



## helpmeplz (Dec 28, 2012)

*unlock*

can i root this phone without bootloader unlocked ? .. Cause i does request to Huawei for unlock code .. but any mail don't come to me from Huawei ... so i can't root my phone ... 
( sry for my english )


----------



## SgrA (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,

     The G330-1 (U8825-1) is not listed on their unlock site, and they don't seem to have any plans to release the bootloader unlock codes. We're trying to find some way to unlock it. If one of you G330-D (U8825-D) guys don't mind, any of the following files (intended for U8825-D, i.e. G330-D) could potentially help us unlock the bootloader of the U8825-1, so if possible, please post them: 


An UPDATE.APP for B935-B944 stock firmware, if you have it from an update, etc. 
Images of these partitions:  _/dev/block/mmcblk0p6_ ,  _/dev/block/mmcblk0p11_ ,  _/dev/block/mmcblk0p12_ ,  _/dev/block/mmcblk0p13_ using _dd_ from an unlocked and rooted phone.

The command to prepare an image of a partition is (you'll want to execute these as root, run _su_ first):

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p6 of=mmcblk0p6.img bs=4M
```
This will create a _mmcblk0p6.img_ in the current folder, but you'll probably want to _cd /sdcard/_ before preparing those images. Please include your build version (i.e. B944, etc) when providing the images.

Please post these images or the UPDATE.APP (of build version B935-B944) if possible! 

Thanks and regards, 
SgrA


----------



## kyawzaw (Feb 21, 2013)

SgrA said:


> Hello,
> [*]An UPDATE.APP for B935-B944 stock firmware, if you have it from an update, etc.
> Thanks and regards,
> SgrA

Click to collapse



Here is U8825D official firmware B935 download link.

```
http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/downloadCenter.do?method=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDIwMTE%3D
```


----------



## tkrued (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello guys, i just bought a Huawei u8825d in China and i really need to root it, it doesn't have gapps including the play store, it has some chinese version of that, i would like to also have CWM on it for future use if roms for it are made. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SgrA (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks, I tried that and B938SP1, it doesn't match up any better than what the others did. Would be nice if someone posts the image files, please.


----------



## Max Goess (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I'm completely new to this and I thank you for the help I received even before posting this from your previous posts.

I have bought a u8825d g330d from China (I live in the Uk) and at first the camera said "unfortunately the camera has stopped" so the seller told me to root it and I've done it...but then I realized the interface has changed...and with all my ignorance I have done a reset like the first time I was trying to solve the camera problem: everything turned chinese! Any help on what I can do? Thank you in advance for any info.

I thought this is the best thread where to post this, so I apologize in advance for any mistakes.

Thanks


----------



## Myat Min (Mar 7, 2013)

Max Goess said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm completely new to this and I thank you for the help I received even before posting this from your previous posts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



root is nothing related to the camera function.

First, try to factory restart u phone. If u didn't get in this way... should be reinstall u firmware ...


*To install firmware ..*

1) download firmware here >> http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/downloadCenter.do?method=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDIxOTQ=

2) after download file, u will got *update.app*

3) format u SD Card

4) open u SD card in computer and create one folder with *"dload"* name in SD card 

5) place *update.app* file (that u downloaded) under *"dload"*

5) power off u phone and insert SD card

6) press volume down + up button and power key at the same time

7) firmware will update automatically  

8) Done!


check it u camera... 
good luck


----------



## lordfarhan40 (Mar 11, 2013)

Can anyone please upload all the .img files of unlocked G330D. We need to it to unlock the bootloader of huawei g330 (u8825-1). would be a great help  thanx in advance.

Sent from my HUAWEI U8825-1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amjadnezam (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi : I have this phone Ascend G330 D  -U8825D  With Dual sim and sim1 support 3G simcard.The  3G simcards  HSDPA data set and work,sms & mms work,audio call work,But when i want to make video call by my 3G sim i can't see  any button or menu  to make video call.if it's not support video call by 3G simcard, what can i do? I  buy this phone for my old mother to make video call between mom and  her childrens.
Android 4.0.4 / Kernal Version : [email protected] #1
SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 27 16:49:31 CST 2012
Build Number : U8825DV100R001C471B962
Thanks Guys

Sent From Amjadnezam GT-P6800 By Tapatalk2


----------



## MuadDib81 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thank!*

Hi!

Thank you for this thread! I was searching for something usable to root my u8825d and here it comes! Awesome! I just like this phone! Here in Europe are almost none of dual SIM android phones! I just hate to import a phone from China (you never know what happens and where to get it repaired under warranty?).

But now I'm a happy owner of a rooted Huawei Ascend G300D 

I just hope to get some mods for this phone (probably CM ) but it doesn't look so good (due to lack in selling this phones).

I would be glad if we could become a special section here in this forum (it's horrible to search around for some info for this phone!) 

Kind Regards,
Bostjan


----------



## mahdibrainstorm (Apr 12, 2013)

*I can't get the unlocking code*

Hi
I can't get the unlocking code for U8825D
I've tried 10 times but they always send me this message

Dear Customer,
Thank you for supporting Huawei device.
The information you submitted is as follow:
Mobile Model:HUAWEI U8825D
MEID/IMEI:8***5101******1
S/N:
Mobile phone number:

Maybe you has submitted the wrong information that we can’t find the corresponding unlock code .
Please check your information and re-submit to apply unlock code, and we will send it to your Email address in 3 working days. Thank you!

Huawei Terminal Company limited 

I bought this phone in Iran, Do they have any problem with Iran?
Is there any way to unlock my bootloader without code?
THX


----------



## student 2 (Apr 16, 2013)

mahdibrainstorm said:


> Hi
> I can't get the unlocking code for U8825D
> I've tried 10 times but they always send me this message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. I replied to one of their emails and described the situation. After about three days they replied and gave me the unlock password, although I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## mahdibrainstorm (Apr 19, 2013)

student 2 said:


> I had the same problem. I replied to one of their emails and described the situation. After about three days they replied and gave me the unlock password, although I haven't tried it yet.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I did it. and they sent me unlocking password.:good: that was cool


----------



## mzc1993 (Apr 27, 2013)

plz Help me

I need Boot Stock Firmware V100R001C471B962

i search Whole Website But Not Found

Thanks Advance


----------



## eran.langa (Jun 4, 2013)

*incoming sms from in phone contacts shown as unknown*

hello everyone.
i have u8825D. and i using the last stock firmware b972.
when i received sms from person that i have in the phone contacts it shown as unknown number.
if the number is for example 054-1111111 . i received  sms from +972-54-111111. and the phone doesn't recognized it.
in others phone its working well.
does someone else as that problem to?


----------



## gilli.amu (Jun 11, 2013)

*Dual Sim - cannot enable 2nd Sim*

Hi,

Can anyone help with a question about using Dual Sim(dual standby)?

Phone:
Unlocked and Rooted, running latest stock firmware Build 972 (same problem in Build 956 and when UnRooted)

Problem:
Works fine as single Sim phone but cannot enable 2nd Sim (GSM-only).
Tried different Sim cards but none work in 2nd slot.
Checked and all work in 1st slot (GSM/CDMA).

Details:
In Dual Card Settings both Sim cards are shown.
But only the 1st can be enabled
2nd is shown "Inactive" and when I try to enable:
"This card cannot be activated in this slot,
Please Change the slot!"

This phone has 2 IMEI numbers
IMEI1 & IMEI2: same first 8 digits (TAC+FAC); next 6 digits different (SNR+CD)

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## gilli.amu (Jun 11, 2013)

eran.langa said:


> hello everyone.
> i have u8825D. and i using the last stock firmware b972.
> when i received sms from person that i have in the phone contacts it shown as unknown number.
> if the number is for example 054-1111111 . i received  sms from +972-54-111111. and the phone doesn't recognized it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked settings in Contacts?
Is their number saved in SIM / Phone / or Google contacts?


----------



## eran.langa (Jun 11, 2013)

gilli.amu said:


> Have you checked settings in Contacts?
> Is their number saved in SIM / Phone / or Google contacts?

Click to collapse



yes all my contacts are in google account, but i tried all options.


----------



## MuadDib81 (Jun 20, 2013)

If someone needs the link to the latest stock ROM (B972): http://tinyurl.com/olx3bod

Regards, BB


----------



## eran.langa (Jun 21, 2013)

*incoming sms problem*



eran.langa said:


> hello everyone.
> i have u8825D. and i using the last stock firmware b972.
> when i received sms from person that i have in the phone contacts it shown as unknown number.
> if the number is for example 054-1111111 . i received  sms from +972-54-111111. and the phone doesn't recognized it.
> ...

Click to collapse



does anybody have that problem of receiving sms to? or it's just me?
i want to throw the ****ing phone because of that.


----------



## bullet bug (Jul 23, 2013)

*Huawei u8825d*

Hi

Master can you please help me.

I already root my huawei G 330 D U8825D phone.

The problem is :
Superuser and superSu are install.
when I open Superuser it said no apps in list.
when I open superSu it said no apps configured
I cannot find the other apps like such as google play.  

do I need to download another file for this?
can you please help me master.

please pm or email me:
[email protected]


----------



## peter_dizai (Apr 24, 2014)

*Root And Latest Firmware Download Link*

well,

*1st)*The easiest way to root your Huawei G330D (U8825D) is to use unlock root 3.1 which simply in two clicks will finish the whole rooting process.(I had done so for several devices).:good:
link for unlock root 3.1: http://www.4shared.com/rar/xfc9PKsr/unlock_root_setup_313.html
link for unlock root 4.1.2: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z1pHv_9nr-2NTj85_q-jAUUZdFX01aD17UgBzwLT1EU/edit?pli=1

*2nd)*This is the link for latest firmware as is: U8825D,Android 4.0,V100R001C17B980 *2013-8-15:good:*
*http://download-c.huawei.com/download/downloadCenter?downloadId=16863&version=19265&siteCode=cn*

*3rd)*This is the link for several other firmwares::good:
http://www.thitsankhant.com/2012/11/u8825d-ics-firmware.html

That's all you need to have for your device,ENJOY


----------

